#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Διαγράμματα MUto

## despoina_ier

Καλησπέρα.
Ψάχνω τα διαγράμματα Muto από τα οποία υπολογίζω τις ροπές των υποστυλώματων με τη βοήθεια της τέμνουσας βάσης. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικο?

----------

